# Enchuland0 Gent00

## jdgq_gent00

*********************************************

*---------->>  Enchuland0 Gent00

*Creado X: jdgq_gent00

*Probado: Gent00 20100408 ~amd64

***********************************************

Saludos soy nuevo en el foro.. aqui va mi primer post..

1.0 Echuland0 Inici0 de Sesi0n de Usuari0s en la Bash

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

El archivo ubicado en el $HOME del usuario llamado ".bashrc", es el que se encarga de ejecutar cualquier comando escrito en el mismo al logearse en la cuenta.

Una forma de darle mas aspecto a tu bash al iniciar es agregarle tu firma y talvez una imagen ascii para darle un toque personal.

Una bonita imagen ascii que trae gentoo en el stage3 puedes verla haciendo "cat /etc/issue.logo"

         .vir.                                d$b

  .d$$$$$$b.    .cd$$b.     .d$$b.   d$$$$$$$$$$$b  .d$$b.      .d$$b.

  $$$$( )$$$b d$$$()$$$.   d$$$$$$$b Q$$$$$$$P$$$P.$$$$$$$b.  .$$$$$$$b.

  Q$$$$$$$$$$B$$$$$$$$P"  d$$$PQ$$$$b.   $$$$.   .$$$P' `$$$ .$$$P' `$$$

    "$$$$$$$P Q$$$$$$$b  d$$$P   Q$$$$b  $$$$b   $$$$b..d$$$ $$$$b..d$$$

   d$$$$$$P"   "$$$$$$$$ Q$$$     Q$$$$  $$$$$   `Q$$$$$$$P  `Q$$$$$$$P

  $$$$$$$P       `"""""   ""        ""   Q$$$P     "Q$$$P"     "Q$$$P"

  `Q$$P"                                  """

Lista de C0digos 1.0

---------------------------

jdgq@jdgq ~ $ cd $HOME /Nos movemos al directorio raiz de la cuenta logeada

jdgq@jdgq ~ $ echo "clear" >> .bashrc /Guardamos en el .bashrc que limpie la pantalla antes que todo

jdgq@jdgq ~ $ echo "cat /etc/issue.logo" >> .bashrc /Guardamos en el .bashrc que imprima en pantalla el archivo /etc/issue.logo

jdgq@jdgq ~ $ echo "echo 'Mi Cuenta Personal  :Smile: ' " >> .bashrc  /Guardamos en el .bashrc que imprima en pantalla 'Mi Cuenta Personal  :Smile: ' 

jdgq@jdgq ~ $ exit / Salimos de la cuenta y volvemos a logearnos para ver el cambio.

Extra: Esto tambien es aplicable al archivo ".bash_logout" que esta ubicado igualmente en el $HOME de la cuenta, la diferencia es que en vez de ejecutar comandos al iniciar, es al cerrar la sesion. No solo es para mostrar texto e imagenes, estos archivos son muy importantes tanto como para ejecutar un programa o scripts especifico o como en este caso imprimir un lindo texto al iniciar o cerrar sesion. ya es cuestion de imaginacion.

******************************************************************************************************************

2.0 Configurar Sistema y Emerge al 100% Español.

---------------------------------------------------------------

Aveces no todos queremos ver o leer a diario un lenguaje que no nos pertenece, para aplicarlas en el sistema completo podemos configurarlo desde /etc/profile que es el archivos de configuraciones de la bash; para el emerge en /etc/make.conf que son las reglas del mismo.

Lista de C0digos 2.0

-----------------------------

jdgq@jdgq ~ $ echo "export LANG='es_ES.UTF-8' " >> /etc/profile /Guardamos en el perfil del sistema bash la configuracion del lenguage "es_ES.UTF-8" 

jdgq@jdgq ~ $ echo "LINGUAS='es es_ES' " >> /etc/make.conf /Guardamos las configuraciones de lenguages de emerge 

Extra: Verica que el archivo /etc/make.conf no contenga ya LINGUAS si es asi eliminalo, tambien que el archivo /etc/profile no contenga export LANG, Tambien podemos ver que lenguages son aplicables con el siguiente comando "dir -1 /usr/share/i18n/locales | grep 'es' | less " 

******************************************************************************************************************

3.0 Evitar que se apage monitor automaticamente y deshabilitar ahorro de energia en Gnome.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Para los que vemos peliculas con MPLAYER o megavideo no podemos vacilarnosla porque cada 10 minutos se apaga el monitor, una opcion era crear un script en python o c que moviera el mouse antes de los 10 minutos para asi simular que la maquina este en actividad, o agregar en el xorg.conf que es ya tambien antiguo en el ServerFlags la configuracion "blank" "0" pero e descartados estas 2 con los siguientes comando y no son configuraciones permantentes si no temporales, ya que es bueno ahorrar la energia realmente cuando no sea necesario el equipo y este prendido.

Lista de C0digos 3.0

-----------------------------

jdgq@jdgq ~ $ xset -dpms /Desactivamos el ahorro de energia 

Extra: Este comando es temporalmente como e dicho anteriormente, al cerrar el gnome o desloguearse pierde los cambios de ahorro de energia, si lo deseas permanentemente, agrega el comando al inicio del gnome 

******************************************************************************************************************

4.0 Para que Gnome pueda soportar imagenes jpeg y otras.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Al instalar GTK+ puede ser que nos saltemos en make.conf la USE para configurarlo que sea compatible con JPEG y otras imagenes como tiff etc.. USE="jpeg jpeg2k tiff cups" y reinstalar el gtk+ con el siguiente comando "emerge gtk+" solucionara el problema..

******************************************************************************************************************

Bueno ya me canse de escribir... en lo que tenga mas time posteo otras marañas mas  :Wink: .... saludos y suerte...

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Gracias, bienvenido al foro y a Gentoo.

Salud!

----------

## jdgq_gent00

Gracias mi pana... Siempre en avance  :Wink: 

----------

